# Ink Peeling



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello! I'm kind of a newbie at printing. I've been in the business for a few years but doing the actual printing and ordering the correct supplies are new to me. This week's issue is black ink (Union Mixopake) peeling off of a white (Epic Tiger White) underbase after the customer washes it. This happened on a few shirts. I realize I used the wrong black ink...even though the sales rep said it would be fine. I ordered Wilflex Lava ink from Ryonet yesterday for a different job. Will this also work with the Tiger White under base?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

First thing that comes to mind is did you cure the underbase when you flashed it?


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

I flash dried it to 220 before applying the black ink. Then at 310-320 (I think...I know I followed the instructions) thru the conveyor.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Can I ask why you're underbasing black ink?

Sounds like you're flashing the base for too long and the next layer of ink isn't adhering to the white. 6-7-8 seconds should usually be enough, the underbase only needs to be touch dry, not cured.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

TLK said:


> Can I ask why you're underbasing black ink.




 Just damn!!! Need a slap me in the head imoji thingy... I can't believe that one slipped by me!!!! Too much scotch for dinner last night 
So yeah, like TLK asked...why underbasing a black ink?


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

Well...the black originally had a white outline but it just didn't consistently line up right. (Later we realized the arm holding the screen was moving and causing the registration to be off and then on then off again from shirt to shirt. This has been fixed.) So I changed the art a bit to create a white underbase instead of an outline. Please don't think I'm an idiot!


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

I could use some scotch too btw!


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure I understand - are you overprinting white/black over a previous 2 color print ? what's the color of your garment ?


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

Safety org gildan 2000. Design is a 3 color. I laid white 1st, flashed, then the other 2 colors. Here's a pic. I made the white into an underbase and outline together.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

terasportyink said:


> Well...the black originally had a white outline but it just didn't consistently line up right. (Later we realized the arm holding the screen was moving and causing the registration to be off and then on then off again from shirt to shirt. This has been fixed.) So I changed the art a bit to create a white underbase instead of an outline. Please don't think I'm an idiot!


Nobody is suggesting you're an idiot. It's just hard to tell whats going on without seeing a photo. If you can't butt register 2 colours together for what ever reason, it might be an idea to trap the black with the white. So, print the black, flash it, then print flash print the white. The artwork for the white positive should have a 1 - 2 stroke on the inside to make sure it overlaps the black slightly. White should cover any other colour when printed properly.

If the black is pealing off on the first batch though, I'd say it's because it's not cured properly or the white underbase is over flashed. Make sure your press is tight and you don't go out of reg.


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

I never thought of doing that. Thank you so much! 

The registrations were tight but the screws were stripped. I bought the press used. The former owner may have been rough on it. But it's all good now. 

Again, thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## terasportyink (Apr 24, 2017)

Numbercruncher, are you located in the Chicago area?


----------

